# best for for a parlee z3?



## logann (Apr 6, 2008)

hey guys - 

wondering if there are any opinions on the best current offerings on forks for the parlee z3... Is the edge the best? the alpha q? i'm looking for comfort mainly, but won't mind some stiffness as well. any help would be great.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Have you asked the guys at Parlee for their recommendation? They take this "custom" thing pretty seriously; tell them your size, preferred riding style, etc & they'll design the bike to fit and feel wonderful.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty hard to go past the edge 2.0 - the 1.0 is awesome although vaporware at the minute.

If money is no object (if you are buying a Z3 then money is not a concern...) why don't you get a custom Scapula SP? That would be sick!


----------

